# NAS Linux?



## dan954 (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen NAS/Fileserver auf Linux Basis zu bauen, 
später wäre es cool wenn man auch aus dem Internet darauf zugreifen kann aber erstmal reichts wenns im Heimnetz funktioniert.
Ausprobieren wollte ich das ganze erstmal auf einem älteren Shuttle-Pc der hier noch rumsteht und dann später die passende Hardware besorgen.

Ich nutze zwar Mint seit paar Monaten auf meinem Notebook bin aber noch ziemlicher Anfänger was Linux angeht.
Erstmal was für eine Distri ist dafür empfehlenswert, vielleicht Ubuntu-Server? Ist eine grafische Oberfläche für sowas praktisch/sinvoll oder verschwendete Ressourcen?
Was braucht man noch um DLNA und sowas nutzen zu können?
Kennt ihr vielleicht Seiten/Anleitungen wo man sich in das ganze mal einlesen kann ohne direkt 1000 Seiten Romane wälzen zu müssen?

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2015)

Linux Mint Mate 17.1 (LTS mit Support bis 2019)
Linux Mint 17.1 "Rebecca" - MATE (64-bit) - Linux Mint
Dateifreigabe mit SAMBA ist integriert und Kinderleicht zu bedienen.
DLNA würd ich den Plex MEdia Server nehmen.
https://plex.tv/downloads
(ebenfalls sehr leicht zu bedienen)

Wenn du keine Lust hast Romane zu lesen, bleib bei der grafischen Oberfläche von Mint.


----------



## Jimini (2. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Erstmal was für eine Distri ist dafür empfehlenswert, vielleicht Ubuntu-Server?


Sowas kannst du mit jeder Linux-Distribution realisieren. Nimm für den Anfang am besten die, mit der du bisher am besten klarkamst.


> Ist eine grafische Oberfläche für sowas praktisch/sinvoll oder verschwendete Ressourcen?


Das hängt vor allem davon ab, wie du das System bedienen willst. Wenn du SSH nutzen möchtest, um das System zu verwalten, dann brauchst du natürlich keine grafische Oberfläche. Ich persönlich verzichte bei allen Servern, Routern etc. auf eine grafische Oberfläche, da diese unnötig Ressourcen benötigt und viele zusätzliche Pakete installiert werden müssen.


> Kennt ihr vielleicht Seiten/Anleitungen wo man sich in das ganze mal einlesen kann ohne direkt 1000 Seiten Romane wälzen zu müssen?


Die Wikis von Ubuntu und Gentoo sind sehr gute Anlaufstellen. Ein Fileserver, welcher die Daten via Samba / CIFS und NFS bereitstellt, ist damit ruckzuck eingerichtet.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dan954 (2. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antworten, werde es erstmal mit Mint versuchen und dann vielleicht später auf die GUI verzichten und Ubuntu Server o.ä. ausprobieren.
Direkt auf Anhieb hat es mit Samba unter Mint nicht geklappt, werde mich da morgen mal richtig hinsetzen und probieren.

Ist es empfehlenswert Samba ohne pw zu nutzen oder ist das zu unsicher? Und wieviel RAM genügen so einem Linux-"Server", 2, 4 oder vielleicht doch 8gb?


----------



## Jimini (3. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ist es empfehlenswert Samba ohne pw zu nutzen oder ist das zu unsicher?


Das hängt natürlich davon ab, wer in deinem Netzwerk Zugriff auf das System hat. Samba- oder NFS-Freigaben sollte man natürlich nie direkt übers Internet zur Verfügung stellen, aber im privaten Netzwerk ist es okay - insbesondere wenn man genau weiß, wer Zugriff hat. Einzig mit dem Schreibzugriff musst du aufpassen, ich habe meine Samba-Freigaben daher immer als "nur lesbar" laufen, damit niemand (versehentlich oder absichtlich) Daten löschen oder verändern kann.


> Und wieviel RAM genügen so einem Linux-"Server", 2, 4 oder vielleicht doch 8gb?


4GB reichen dicke aus, selbst 2GB sollten nicht zu wenig sein. Erst wenn du fettere Daemons laufen lässt oder auf speicherhungrige Dateisysteme wie etwa XFS setzt, machen mehr als 4GB Sinn.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dan954 (4. Januar 2015)

Wie kriege ich das hin das jeder der im Netzwerk ist auf die Freigegebenen Verzeichnisse mit rw- Rechten zugreifen kann ohne eine Benutzterkonto und pw?
Meine smb.conf sieht im Moment wie folgt aus 

```
[global]
workgroup=TESTSERVER
security=SHARE
guest account=nobody

[Test]
path=/home/testserver/Testnas
browsable=yes
guest ok=yes
read only=no
available=yes
public=no
writable=yes
```

Trotzdem werde ich jedes mal nach einem Benutzerkonto und pw gefragt.


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2015)

Versuch es mal mit einer Freigabedefinition wie der hier:

```
[Titel der Freigabe]
   comment = Kommentar zur Freigabe
   path = /pfad/zur/freigabe/
   guest ok = yes
   browseable = yes
   writable = yes
```
Sollte es damit auch nicht funktionieren, poste bitte mal deine komplette smb.conf (ohne auskommentierte Zeilen).

MfG Jimini


----------



## dan954 (5. Januar 2015)

Jetzt klappt es, musste noch die Zeile

```
map to guest=bad user
```
hinzufügen und den Eigentümer des Verzeichnis auf nobody wechseln um auch schreiben zu können.

Meine smb.conf sieht jetzt wie folgt aus

```
[global]
workgroup=WORKGROUP
security=share
guest account=nobody
map to guest=bad user

[Test]
path=/(...)
guest ok=yes
browsable=yes
writable=yes
```
Gibt es noch irgendwas was man beachten sollte oder war es das jetzt? 
Und noch ne Frage, wie kann ich den Namen ändern den der Server im Netztwerk hat?


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage, wie kann ich den Namen ändern den der Server im Netztwerk hat?


Meinst du den Hostnamen? Oder nur den Namen, mit welchem der Server in der Windows-Netzwerkumgebung erscheint? Letzteren kannst du in der smb.conf über den Parameter "server string" festlegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dan954 (5. Januar 2015)

Ich meine den Name mit dem der Server in der Netzwerkumgebung erscheint, mit "server string" habe ich es schon probiert aber da ändert sich nichts auch wenn ich den Namen der Workgroup ändere passiert nichts.


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2015)

Welche Distro verwendest du eigentlich?
Unter Mint lässt sich das alles ohne eine einzige Kommandozeile einrichten.


----------



## dan954 (5. Januar 2015)

Ich verwende Ubuntu Server, mit Mint hat das auf Anhieb nicht geklappt, da hab ich mir gedacht probier ichs doch direkt einfach mal ohne grafische Oberfläche und den ganzen schnick schnack,


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich meine den Name mit dem der Server in der Netzwerkumgebung erscheint, mit "server string" habe ich es schon probiert aber da ändert sich nichts auch wenn ich den Namen der Workgroup ändere passiert nichts.


Welcher Name wird dort denn aktuell angezeigt? Der Hostname des Servers?

MfG Jimini


----------



## dan954 (5. Januar 2015)

Ja genau, habe ihn jetzt geändert und nun wird auch im Netzwerk ein anderer Name angezeigt.
Mit minidlna klappt DLNA auch super und alles funktioniert jetzt, danke für die Hilfe. 

Zwei Fragen habe ich allerdings noch.
Empfiehlt es sich Autoupdates für Ubuntu Server einzustellen oder sollte man das lieber selber machen?
Und schalten sich die Festplatten nach einiger Zeit automatisch aus oder muss man das noch konfigurieren?


----------



## Jimini (5. Januar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Empfiehlt es sich Autoupdates für Ubuntu Server einzustellen oder sollte man das lieber selber machen?


Ich mache sowas lieber selber - bei kritischen Updates kann man diese dann auf Zeiten legen, in denen man sich um gegebenenfalls auftretende Probleme kümmern kann.


> Und schalten sich die Festplatten nach einiger Zeit automatisch aus oder muss man das noch konfigurieren?


Die müssten eigentlich selbstständig in den Standby gehen, wenn sie eine Weile nicht gebraucht wurden. Die Dauer kannst du glaube ich mit Hilfe von hdparm einstellen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dan954 (17. Januar 2015)

Die neuen Teile sind jetzt endlich verbaut und alles aufgesetzt. Die beiden Festplatten schalten sich beide nach 20 min automatisch ab und dann komme ich auf einen Verbrauch von ca. 25W.

Finde ich persönlich noch ein wenig hoch, habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps wie man den Verbrauch noch was drücken kann?


----------



## Abductee (17. Januar 2015)

Welche Hardware hast du denn verbaut?

Prinzipiell würd ich alles im Bios deaktivieren was du nicht brauchst.
SATA-Ports, bzw. alle Schnittstellen die du nicht brauchst. (IR, Seriell, LPT, USB, etc..)


----------



## dan954 (17. Januar 2015)

Verbaut ist folgende Hardware:


AMD Athlon 5350
Asrock AM1B-ITX
2x 2GB Elixir RAM
System Power 7 300W
Samsung SP1213C 120gb (wird bald gegen SSD getauscht)
Samsung HD103SI 1tb
Seagate SV35 2tb
1x Lüfter


----------



## Abductee (17. Januar 2015)

Das zweite paaar SATA6Gbit wirst du wohl brauchen.
Ansonsten wäre da noch der USB3.0, Onboard-Audio, COM- und Parallel-Port das du deaktivieren kannst.
Einen Grafikkartentreiber hast du installiert?


Was ist das genau für ein RAM?
Hat der ein Profil mit 1,35V abgespeichert?


----------



## dan954 (17. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das zweite paaar SATA6Gbit wirst du wohl brauchen.
> Ansonsten wäre da noch der USB3.0, Onboard-Audio, COM- und Parallel-Port das du deaktivieren kannst.
> Einen Grafikkartentreiber hast du installiert?


Habe ich jetzt alles ausgestellt und komme nun auf ca. 23W. 
Einen Grafikkartentreiber habe ich nicht installiert. Bringt das denn was, wenn ich keine grafische Oberfläche verwende?



Abductee schrieb:


> Was ist das genau für ein RAM?
> Hat der ein Profil mit 1,35V abgespeichert?


Das sind 2x Elixir M2X2G64CB88G7N-DG Riegel. Ob der ein 2. Profil hat weiß ich nicht, wie finde ich das heraus?
Komischerweise wird mir der RAM auch nur mit 800 MHz angezeigt obwohl im BIOS 1600 MHz eingestellt sind.

```
~$ sudo dmidecode --type memory

# dmidecode 2.12
# SMBIOS entry point at 0x000f04d0
SMBIOS 2.8 present.

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 16, 23 bytes
Physical Memory Array
        Location: System Board Or Motherboard
        Use: System Memory
        Error Correction Type: None
        Maximum Capacity: 4 GB
        Error Information Handle: Not Provided
        Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 17, 40 bytes
Memory Device
        Array Handle: 0x000F
        Error Information Handle: Not Provided
        Total Width: 64 bits
        Data Width: 64 bits
        Size: 2048 MB
        Form Factor: DIMM
        Set: None
        Locator: DIMM 0
        Bank Locator: CHANNEL A
        Type: DDR3
        Type Detail: Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)
        Speed: 800 MHz
        Manufacturer: <BAD INDEX>
        Serial Number: 52343343
        Asset Tag: <BAD INDEX>
        Part Number: M2X2G64CB88G7N-DG
        Rank: 1
        Configured Clock Speed: 800 MHz
        Minimum voltage:  1.500 V
        Maximum voltage:  1.500 V
        Configured voltage:  1.500 V

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 17, 40 bytes
Memory Device
        Array Handle: 0x000F
        Error Information Handle: Not Provided
        Total Width: 64 bits
        Data Width: 64 bits
        Size: 2048 MB
        Form Factor: DIMM
        Set: None
        Locator: DIMM 1
        Bank Locator: CHANNEL A
        Type: DDR3
        Type Detail: Synchronous Unbuffered (Unregistered)
        Speed: 800 MHz
        Manufacturer: <BAD INDEX>
        Serial Number: BA413343
        Asset Tag: <BAD INDEX>
        Part Number: M2X2G64CB88G7N-DG
        Rank: 1
        Configured Clock Speed: 800 MHz
        Minimum voltage:  1.500 V
        Maximum voltage:  1.500 V
        Configured voltage:  1.500 V
```


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2015)

JIp der grakatreiber bringt diverse Stromsparfunktionen die sonst nicht aktiv sind


----------



## Namaker (17. Januar 2015)

Der Wechsel auf SSD wird noch ein wenig bringen, einer statt zwei RAM-Riegeln würde auch noch etwas sparen sowie ein kleineres Netzteil, aber wirklich viel weniger wird es nicht werden. Ich hatte mit ähnlichen Komponenten an einem 19V Netzteil ungefähr 23-25W (Kodi frisst im Leerlauf ein wenig CPU).


----------



## Abductee (17. Januar 2015)

Der Grafikkartentreiber bringt auch unter Linux einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Mein ehemaliger 7850K hat mit dem AMD-Treiber deutlich weniger Wärme entwickelt, das sollte demnach auch Strom sparen.
Da war aber eine grafische Oberfläche am laufen.
Ich hab immer noch nicht ganz verstanden wofür man sich durch die Kommandozeilen quält wenn es auch über ein grafisches Interface geht.
Der Stabilitäsgedanke ist für mich kein Argument, hatte einige Linux Rechner mehrere Jahre 24h laufen und keiner hatte jemals einen Absturz weil die GUI einen Fehler hatte.

800MHz ist schon OK, der Wert wird mal zwei genommen, der läuft bei dir mit 1600MHz.
Unter Linux hab ich noch nie ein JEDEC-Profil ausgelesen, unter Windows gibts einige Programme die das können.
Du kannst aber auch einfach probieren auf 1333MHz runterstellen und dann nach einem Neustart schaun ob die automatische VDIM (oder wie sich die Spannung für den RAM bei dir auch immer nennt) auf 1,35V runtergegangen ist.

Grob über den Daumen kannst du den Verbrauch vom RAM mit einer Absenkung auf 1,35V halbieren.


----------



## Jimini (17. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch nicht ganz verstanden wofür man sich durch die Kommandozeilen quält wenn es auch über ein grafisches Interface geht.


Zumindest in meinem Fall sind folgende Argumente ausschlaggebend:
- schlankeres System (dazu weniger erforderliche Updates und weniger potentielle Sicherheitslücken)
- geringere Systemlast und geringere Hardware-Anforderungen (ohne GUI braucht man - abhängig von den laufenden Daemons - nichtmal ein GB RAM)
- Monitor und Eingabegeräte werden nur im Fehlerfall benötigt
- schnellere Bedienung (selbst auf meinem Desktop kopiere / verschiebe / lösche ich Dateien meist über das CLI)
- auch wenn die meisten grafischen Umgebungen sehr stabil laufen, eine Shell ist immer stabiler
- flexiblere Eingaben möglich durch Verarbeitung des Outputs, Pipes etc.

Ich habe mich anfangs auch schwer damit getan, weswegen mein erster Linux-Router eine grafische Oberfläche bekam (KDE 3 auf einem Pentium II 400 zu kompilieren ist echt kein Spaß ). Irgendwann zwang ich mich aber dazu, die Kiste nur noch remote zu bedienen, wodurch ich mich natürlich an die Shell gewöhnen musste. Mittlerweile fehlt mir, wenn ich etwa unter Windows arbeite, eine richtige Shell, da das Öffnen von Ordnern mit der Maus oder das Finden und Verwalten von Dateien über das GUI meistens einfach länger dauert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dan954 (17. Januar 2015)

Dann werde ich mal noch versuchen den Grafiktreiber zum laufen zu bringen.


Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch nicht ganz verstanden wofür man sich durch die Kommandozeilen quält wenn es auch über ein grafisches Interface geht.
> Der Stabilitäsgedanke ist für mich kein Argument, hatte einige Linux Rechner mehrere Jahre 24h laufen und keiner hatte jemals einen Absturz weil die GUI einen Fehler hatte.


Ich brauch die GUI einfach nicht, da ich den Server sowieso über SSH von meinem Hauptrechner aus verwalte und mein Gedanke war auch vielleicht etwas dazuzulernen. Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache. 


Abductee schrieb:


> 800MHz ist schon OK, der Wert wird mal zwei genommen, der läuft bei dir mit 1600MHz.
> Unter Linux hab ich noch nie ein JEDEC-Profil ausgelesen, unter Windows gibts einige Programme die das können.
> Du kannst aber auch einfach probieren auf 1333MHz runterstellen und dann nach einem Neustart schaun ob die automatische VDIM (oder wie sich die Spannung für den RAM bei dir auch immer nennt) auf 1,35V runtergegangen ist.
> 
> Grob über den Daumen kannst du den Verbrauch vom RAM mit einer Absenkung auf 1,35V halbieren.


Hat leider nicht geklappt, ich denke mal dann geht es auch nicht oder?


----------

